# Live steam micro layout



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

For a while now I have been thinking about building a small micro layout to run my Cricket on. Its going be a small logging layout with a sawmill on one siding. The track will be handlaid (it will be good practice for when I do my next outdoor layout). I want to put some tall pines in the layout and also a gully for a trestle. Some rock ledges on the outside edges. Its going to be 60x30 inches. Might be something fun to play with on rainy days etc.....


----------



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool! 
What radius are the curves? 
I have a loop of track that I bent down to about 26" diameter. My ruby will actually run around it BUT, the speed has to be kept to a minimum or she topples over. I will watch your build to hopefully motivate me back into the hobby! My micro has died many deaths. Can't decide to go with model scenery or real plants. Model scenery seems to be easier long term, but live steam and live plants in 9 square feet is a fun challenge.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat! Don't forget to add a handle on the side so its portable.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I love that stuff! You're inspiring me to consider it! 

I'm sure you're familiar with the Gnatterbox folks, but in case others aren't, here's a link: 
http://forum.gn15.info/ 
and of course... 
http://www.carendt.com/index.html

But I've not heard of a micro in live steam, how cool!


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Good idea Vic. 
The curves are 31 inch dia.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Shawn on LSC I suggested you should include a set power leads for the track, you never know what you may decide to run on it. 

On my little Gn15 pizza I used screw studs mounted into the side, so I just use a pair of alligator clips to connect a power pack, but it would be un-intrusive enough not to deter from the live steam aspect of your micro.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I like that idea Vic. Then it will also allow my little guy to run his HLW Mack.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Shawn;

Don't know how much detail you may want for those trees. Schleich make some beautiful trees, but you will pay for it.










PlayMobil trees can sometimes be found in poly bags for a very reasonable price, and they are easy to "gussy" up. Another route would be to taper some dowels and add foliage from a Michael's, A. C. Moore's, or similar discount craft store.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dave. Im looking for some trees much taller and pretty detailed. . Something like 2 ft or so. I might just make some or at least attempt to. Being its going to be a small layout I want to it to be as realistic as possible. Well at least that my goal considering I never did indoor modeling lol...........................


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Here’s a couple of examples of tress that I like and am planning on trying one of these days.

http://railroad-line.com/forum/topi...hichpage=1

http://www.railroad-line.com/forum/...C_ID=34666

Edit: Oops, corrected links (I hope)


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Shawn,

The nice part about running a Cricket is that it will go around about a 5 in. radius to centerline, as shown here...











Actually it will do even better than that--how about 2.5 inches...










You would have to see it to believe it--I saw it.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

How about a 2.5 inch "8"


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Progress report 


Track is done. I stained the ties with golden oak and then did a wash with black acrylic paint. I think it came out ok. Once ballasted it should blend in. The trestle is also completed. The switch track idea failed so for now I just used the aristo switches with the plastic ties. It took some time painting them to match the real wood ties but I think I got it close enough. Once ballasted it should blend. Eventually I will make the switches but for now they do the trick. 

My next step is ballast and then start building the sawmill. That wont be until we get some rainy days. Hopefully after todays winds the leaves will be off the trees and I can start clearing the outdoor layout for winter running.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Shawn that will be cool!


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Its been a while since I did anything to the live steam micro. I spent the last week working on the portable sawmill for the layout. (I also plan to build the same for the outdoor layout but larger). I have a little more detail work to do on the inside and then it will get some heavy weathering. The Carriage is a Lionel flatcar on some tin plate track.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

that is a really cool Idea shawn 

It is coming along well too! the saw mill looks like it will saw some lumber today.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Shawn;

That layout is really looking nice. I am amazed at how many sidings you were able to get within that limited space. I'll bet your engine crew likes having two roof vents on that little locomotive. When I ran the Porters at the W,K&S, we would open the roof vent to the max, but it still stayed hotter than a sauna in the cab. (Well, at least it was DRY heat! )

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I made some more progress. I got most of the Sawmill completed. I got some scultamold to fill in the gaps etc... I also started making some pine trees using wooden dowels. I first shaped them using a table saw, then I roughed the trunks up, by running the blade up and down. Then it got stained with some dark walnut stain. The next step was to add the branches. I was originally going to use dried fern like the Asparagus fern but I could not find it anywhere in my area. Someone sent me something he found that was comparable. Im not sure the name of it but it is in the Ashland fern collection. What I really liked about this stuff is that it is plastic rather then dried up material. I thin for what I was doing I needed something that could handle being packed away. The ferns were attached and then sprayed with krylon camo green spray paint. 

So far this what they look like. I still have a little more playing around to do, to get the look im after. I also need to make trunks/roots on the bottom. I have to get some more ferns to complete the last two trees. 



Pictures are not great, too much clutter in background.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I really like where you're going with this Shawn,
I'll be watching how you progress with the scenery as I plan a similar layout for myself. I would be interested in which other of your locos will run well on it besides the Cricket.
Keep up the good work,
Tom


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Tom. So far the Regner Otto, Lumberjack will handle the turns, the backwoods engine and my Sammei Conversion. Im sure all the Regner easy line engines will fit. I doubt my Shay will lol.......


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Making a little more progress. I started to do some landscaping. Not an easy task when your use to using real plants. Im learning, I think............ I built a small outhouse and made some fencing and retaining walls. I still need to make one more structure for the other siding and then more landscaping. Getting there................ The green is not as bright as pictures show.


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow, all I've got is wow! Very nice. What are you using for ballast and ground cover?

Dave


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't drink the creek water. 

Kidding, most excellent, thats come along really well, however I still see space for a log roller though....


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Shawn you are getting me thinking more and more of a small layout. I have a antique drafting table that swings on a center pivot but I know Amanda will not allow that to fly in the house. Its about 4x6


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason, if your thinking of building a small layout directly onto the base table, don't use an antique, go to a thrift store find something sturdy but disposable as it will get a fair bit of abuse during construction, if you are going to make a liftable layout that will rest on the support, but be detachable for moving, then an antique table might work well. The idea being you don't want to wreck a perfectly good antique table in the process of building one of these.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Not exactly perfecty good. Vsmith you are welcome to purchase the table to get it out of my way. haha. 

The point of the layout there is the table stores vertical


----------

